# Albino Olive Python hatchlings $5,000 each



## Jdawgg910 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys, being in Darwin I have a great opportunity to see some rare or not very commonly kept captive reptiles.

Fortunately I have been given the opportunity to purchase a "rare" or not so common albino Olive python hatchling this coming breeding season.

My question is is the asking price of $5,000 or around there worth it? I know you can get Albino Darwin for $500, but are they really worth $5,000?


----------



## saximus (Jun 5, 2013)

Albino Olives are much rarer than Darwins, hence the price tag. Keep in mind though, Olives are notoriously difficult to breed so you may not be making millions any time soon. If you like it though, and you're happy to pay that much then it's worth it.


----------



## ericrs (Jun 5, 2013)

sounds about right. there price will stay higher for longer as they dont breed anywhere as easily or in the numbers of morelia. therefore wont flood the market as easily.


----------



## sd1981 (Jun 5, 2013)

Do 100% het pairs breed easier and more successfully than the albino olives, or would an albino/het coupling be more successful... I don't own any, nor am I looking to anytime soon, just trying to understand breeding and the difficulties that breeders face when taking on these projects...


----------



## Skeptic (Jun 5, 2013)

$5k seems a bit high for a hatchling. I've seen hatchies going for $3.5k 18 months ago. I'd say an adult would be worth $5k though.


----------



## congo_python (Jun 5, 2013)

Albino het pairing is the best bet as more albino ratio to clutch ( than 100% pairing ) and I have heard albino to albino pair clutches can be weaker.


----------



## sd1981 (Jun 5, 2013)

Are the albinos more sluggish maters or do they produce less viable sperm??? (Generally speaking)


----------



## congo_python (Jun 5, 2013)

I have just heard that the clutch hatch rates are lower albino to albino is all.


----------



## No-two (Jun 5, 2013)

I've heard fertility can be an issue as well with albino to albino. I don't think there has been enough consistent breeding to say too much about them. You may have seen them cheaper in the past but you don't see many for sale so 5k probably isn't unreasonable. I'd like to know how many were bred this season as I only heard of a very small number.


----------



## gozz (Jun 5, 2013)

i paid 16k for mine 4 years ago


----------



## FAY (Jun 5, 2013)

So 5K is a great price...



gozz said:


> i paid 16k for mine 4 years ago


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 5, 2013)

The animal is worth whatever the buyer is willing to pay!
If no one is buying price will drop. If there is limited supply and lots of potential buyers the price stays high.


----------



## deebo (Jun 5, 2013)

If I was chasing one I'd pay 5k for one. Where do you ever see them advertised? I don't think they are bred in any numbers.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 5, 2013)

Jdawgg910 said:


> Hey guys, being in Darwin I have a great opportunity to see some rare or not very commonly kept captive reptiles.
> 
> Fortunately I have been given the opportunity to purchase a "rare" or not so common albino Olive python hatchling this coming breeding season.
> 
> My question is is the asking price of $5,000 or around there worth it? I know you can get Albino Darwin for $500, but are they really worth $5,000?


A snake is worth what someone is prepared to pay for it , whether it be you or someone else.


----------



## Jdawgg910 (Jun 6, 2013)

deebo said:


> If I was chasing one I'd pay 5k for one. Where do you ever see them advertised? I don't think they are bred in any numbers.



Privately by word of mouth, from one breeder to another. Another member who a majority of herpers will know has them up here in Darwin too. If you wish to know who, PM me.

There's also another person who I have dealt with in person who is on here who says his mate breeds them and sells them for $800- $1,000 per hatchling pending on clutches per season.

Think your name was Paul, if it was you could you please PM me.


----------



## Jdawgg910 (Jun 6, 2013)

I currently have a normal non-HET for Albino male Olive, so getting a female albino sounds like a much better idea than having the male that is albino from what I have heard about sperm.


----------



## gozz (Jun 6, 2013)

$800-1k absolute crap


----------



## wokka (Jun 6, 2013)

For the last 3 years the waiting lists have exceeded the numbers bred so they are sold as soon as they hatch. 5K is about average. We charge 6K for males and 5K for females or 10K a pair. There are a few hets about but it amazes me how many people have hets for sale although they dont own any albinos. I guess all Olives look much the same so once some sellers get a picture of an albino mating then they are well on the way to selling hets. Most dont breed until 4-5 years so it takes a while for a het to be proven.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 6, 2013)

Jdawgg910 said:


> Privately by word of mouth, from one breeder to another. Another member who a majority of herpers will know has them up here in Darwin too. If you wish to know who, PM me.
> 
> There's also another person who I have dealt with in person who is on here who says his mate breeds them and sells them for $800- $1,000 per hatchling pending on clutches per season.
> 
> Think your name was Paul, if it was you could you please PM me.



This is absolute nonsense.........


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 6, 2013)

800-1000. Put my name on any he is willing to sell at that price.
Funny thing is I don't think I will need to go to the bank any time soon


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Jdawgg910 said:


> Privately by word of mouth, from one breeder to another. Another member who a majority of herpers will know has them up here in Darwin too. If you wish to know who, PM me.
> 
> There's also another person who I have dealt with in person who is on here who says his mate breeds them and sells them for $800- $1,000 per hatchling pending on clutches per season.
> 
> Think your name was Paul, if it was you could you please PM me.


 I'd say your mates mate is mistaking olives for darwins. The cheapest I have seen them is around 3.5k, though 5k seems more then reasonable.


----------



## mattyg (Jun 6, 2013)

i have a adult calico/patternless bredli python, ive heard of 2 other calico bredli pythons and absolutly no patternless and calico bredli python other then mine, my point being is its definitely rare and the highest ive been offered is $3200 so i cant see a albino olive hatchling being anywhere worth $5000, as darryl kerrigan would say "Tell him he's dreaming''


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 6, 2013)

mattyg said:


> i have a adult calico/patternless bredli python, ive heard of 2 other calico bredli pythons and absolutly no patternless and calico bredli python other then mine, my point being is its definitely rare and the highest ive been offered is $3200 so i cant see a albino olive hatchling being anywhere worth $5000, as darryl kerrigan would say "Tell him he's dreaming''


serious ? can we please have some pics , sounds.....interesting


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 6, 2013)

mattyg said:


> i have a adult calico/patternless bredli python, ive heard of 2 other calico bredli pythons and absolutly no patternless and calico bredli python other then mine, my point being is its definitely rare and the highest ive been offered is $3200 so i cant see a albino olive hatchling being anywhere worth $5000, as darryl kerrigan would say "Tell him he's dreaming''



More rubbish..... Bredli breed like flies & a comparison between the two I fail to see... Albino Olives have been bred by only half a dozen breeders...... I have kept & attempted to breed both.... & believe you me with all the variables that go into replicating albino Olives they are worth every bit of 5k.


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree you should start a thread with some pics of your bredli.. 
Id say 5k isnt to bad if they were 16k 4 years ago. Mixed with how little you see them up for sale.. 

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 6, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> serious ? can we please have some pics , sounds.....interesting


There are pictures under the album marked "Dusty" on mattyg's profile page.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought 5k was around the norm, they are such amazing snakes, very beautiful but so hard to breed, a facebook site I am on, there is a lady there that is trying to breed her Albino male to her normal (not sure if het) girls. And none of the girls like him, poor guy.

Anyway their price will come down just like it has with every snake.
Have a talk to the more experienced keepers on here, they would of paid a fortune for their stock.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 6, 2013)

mattyg said:


> i have a adult calico/patternless bredli python, ive heard of 2 other calico bredli pythons and absolutly no patternless and calico bredli python other then mine, my point being is its definitely rare and the highest ive been offered is $3200 so i cant see a albino olive hatchling being anywhere worth $5000, as darryl kerrigan would say "Tell him he's dreaming''


Price isn't directly related to rarity. Other factors like hereditability, aesthetic appeal, ease of breeding, size and license scheduling all come into play. At the end of the day I'd take an albino olive over a patternless bredli any day of the week.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 6, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> Price isn't directly related to rarity. Other factors like hereditability, aesthetic appeal, ease of breeding, size and license scheduling all come into play. At the end of the day I'd take an albino olive over a patternless bredli any day of the week.



exactly...... a descriptive of the mode of heritability of the Bredli would be great to hear !!!!!! great little project but sorry still a dull animal when compared.........

Albinism on the other hand & displayed in the king of Aussie Pythons ticks all of the boxes when it comes to desirability & difficult to breed meaning comparatively rare..... etc etc etc..........


----------



## mattyg (Jun 6, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> There are pictures under the album marked "Dusty" on mattyg's profile page.




what he said


----------



## No-two (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll take this over a bredli any day of the week. So many people that don't have the money to buy them try to drive the price down. This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Jdawgg910 (Jun 6, 2013)

No-two said:


> I'll take this over a bredli any day of the week. So many people that don't have the money to buy them try to drive the price down. This is why we can't have nice things.



So much prettier than a Darwin Albino carpet. Love the temperament of my Olive python and others I have held.


----------



## Skeptic (Jun 6, 2013)

wokka said:


> For the last 3 years the waiting lists have exceeded the numbers bred so they are sold as soon as they hatch. 5K is about average. We charge 6K for males and 5K for females or 10K a pair. There are a few hets about but it amazes me how many people have hets for sale although they dont own any albinos. I guess all Olives look much the same so once some sellers get a picture of an albino mating then they are well on the way to selling hets. Most dont breed until 4-5 years so it takes a while for a het to be proven.



I saw them for $3.5k at the castle hill expo in 2012. Guess I should have picked one up then. Interesting that they went down and then back up in price.


----------



## Jdawgg910 (Jun 6, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> I saw them for $3.5k at the castle hill expo in 2012. Guess I should have picked one up then. Interesting that they went down and then back up in price.



Lets hope they go back up in price when mine are breeding size.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Jun 6, 2013)

Our Female Albino Olive and 100% Het Male locking up last week. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Jdawgg910 (Jun 7, 2013)

Amazing Amazon said:


> Our Female Albino Olive and 100% Het Male locking up last week. Fingers Crossed!
> 
> View attachment 290878


Amazing! Let me know if you're successful.


----------



## champagne (Jun 7, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> I saw them for $3.5k at the castle hill expo in 2012. Guess I should have picked one up then. Interesting that they went down and then back up in price.


they never went down, they have been 5 - 6k for the last couple of years.... you can pick up fussy eating slow starters for cheaper because they aren't any good for breeding.


----------



## mattyg (Jun 7, 2013)

u sure?


----------



## No-two (Jun 7, 2013)

There's certainly more than one of those 'fader' bredli going around. And its pretty ugly in comparison. I'll be keeping my albino olives.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 7, 2013)

mattyg said:


> u sure?



come back when you prove the mode of inheritance plain & simple............... because until you do it ain't worth squit.


----------



## champagne (Jun 8, 2013)

mattyg said:


> i have a adult calico/patternless bredli python, ive heard of 2 other calico bredli pythons and absolutly no patternless and calico bredli python other then mine, my point being is its definitely rare and the highest ive been offered is $3200 so i cant see a albino olive hatchling being anywhere worth $5000, as darryl kerrigan would say "Tell him he's dreaming''


call the person back that offered you $3200 and jump on it. There are a few of these ''faded'' bredli getting around and it is not a simple mode of inheritance so because of that they will always be worth very little, the way they look does help the situation either sorry


----------



## mungus (Jun 8, 2013)

Jdawgg910 said:


> Privately by word of mouth, from one breeder to another. Another member who a majority of herpers will know has them up here in Darwin too. If you wish to know who, PM me.
> 
> There's also another person who I have dealt with in person who is on here who says his mate breeds them and sells them for $800- $1,000 per hatchling pending on clutches per season.
> 
> Think your name was Paul, if it was you could you please PM me.



Please let him know i'll buy all his clutches this coming year !!!!!
Let me know if he has any laying around atm so i can buy them as well


----------



## Sissy (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm sure they've mixed up their albino's as Darwin's are not uncommon at $800 - $1000 and as already stated due to their breeding patterns, lines and rarity $5000 is a very respectable price... I've seen adults ready for this season. Still going for 10k..


----------



## Pythonking (Jun 9, 2013)

I'll be looking at buying an albino olive one of these days the max I would pay is probably around 2-3k so I may be waiting a little but if there is one guarantee tgey will come down in price in time


----------



## Dippy (Jun 9, 2013)

I can't wait to get my little Albino Olive :3


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jun 9, 2013)

My fiancée paid $9000 for hers about 3 years ago now, so I think $5000 is a perfectly reasonable price, especially when you factor in how tricky they can be to breed.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jun 9, 2013)

According to scales and tails Facebook page you can pick them up for as little as $450


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sleazy.P.Martini said:


> According to scales and tails Facebook page you can pick them up for as little as $450


I just had a quick look and can not see that , are you able to screenshot that part and post it here or maybe drop me the link via PM.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jun 9, 2013)

Its been deleted now, didn't last long. I wouldn't get too excited at the possibility of a 400 dollar albino olive...


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sleazy.P.Martini said:


> Its been deleted now, didn't last long. I wouldn't get too excited at the possibility of a 400 dollar albino olive...


I wasn't thinking I would get a bargain but was finding it hard to believe they would have something like that on there page.


----------



## wokka (Jun 10, 2013)

I think they are doing a special this week Zimbarbee but you'll have to send your money quickly.


----------



## champagne (Jun 10, 2013)

Pythonking said:


> I'll be looking at buying an albino olive one of these days the max I would pay is probably around 2-3k so I may be waiting a little but if there is one guarantee tgey will come down in price in time


I don't see them coming down to that price anytime soon... It's not like darwins where it was a simple case of the more released the more will that will be produced flooding the market. Albino olives are much harder to produce and just because you have a pair that doesn't mean they will produce.


----------



## Pythonking (Jun 10, 2013)

Thats exactly what people were saying about green tree pythons


----------



## No-two (Jun 10, 2013)

Pythonking said:


> Thats exactly what people were saying about green tree pythons



Yeah but green tree pythons aren't hard to breed.


----------



## Pythonking (Jun 10, 2013)

According to this thread 3 years ago someone bought one for 9k you can now get one between 5-6k which is s drop in 3-4k so from that you could expect in 3-4 years they will probably drop to 2-3k especially with the current sliding economy.

And a good 5 years ago they were saying gtps were hard to breed.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 10, 2013)

No-two said:


> Yeah but green tree pythons aren't hard to breed.


Were GTP's once considered hard to breed? Could someone come up with a technique that gets olive pythons to breed more easily? Why are normal coloured olive pythons going for as little as $300 if they are hard to breed?


----------



## saximus (Jun 10, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Were GTP's once considered hard to breed? Could someone come up with a technique that gets olive pythons to breed more easily? Why are normal coloured olive pythons going for as little as $300 if they are hard to breed?



Lack of demand?

I'd guess that someone will eventually stumble on the "magic technique" to get them to breed consistently. I've personally heard a couple of theories so it's possible. We can only hope. I want to be able to afford one of these guys in the future


----------



## wokka (Jun 10, 2013)

Each year there are more and more potential breeders as the age of the existing Albino Olives increases. I would guesstimate there are three times the potential breeders being mated this year, as compared to last year, and this year they cover a diversity of breeding technniques, which as Sax says may increase the likelihood of stumbling across the "majic technique".


----------



## No-two (Jun 10, 2013)

I've heard that albino males can be lazy and issues with fertility from albino x albino pairings. I've never tried to breed albinos or normal olives so I don't have the answers however I'm sure you can't just go catch a whole bunch of albinos to increase captive population and chances of successful breeding.

One day someone probably will come up with the answer however I wouldn't put money on it being any time soon plenty of capable breeders have struggled to consistently breed albino olives and not through a lack of trying.


----------



## champagne (Jun 10, 2013)

Pythonking said:


> According to this thread 3 years ago someone bought one for 9k you can now get one between 5-6k which is s drop in 3-4k so from that you could expect in 3-4 years they will probably drop to 2-3k especially with the current sliding economy.
> 
> And a good 5 years ago they were saying gtps were hard to breed.


 There are very few albino to albino pairs that have successfully breed, the fact most albinos are coming from het x het pairs and even then a lot of people cant get them to breed constantly. yes the price will eventually come down to 2 - 3k but not anytime soon


----------



## champagne (Jun 10, 2013)

just for the record I hope someone can figure out the trick to breeding these guys and they become as readily available as darwins because everyone should own one, they are the ultimate python


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 10, 2013)

btsmorphs said:


> just for the record I hope someone can figure out the trick to breeding these guys and they become as readily available as darwins because everyone should own one, they are the ultimate python


I think that their size would keep a lot of people from owning them.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 10, 2013)

saximus said:


> Lack of demand?
> 
> I'd guess that someone will eventually stumble on the "magic technique" to get them to breed consistently. I've personally heard a couple of theories so it's possible. We can only hope. I want to be able to afford one of these guys in the future



I don't think there is a Magic technique to the albino Olives.... I think more accurately you are looking for the magic animal as most of them IMO are infertile or close to it.... Some kind of recessive infertility issue.... Not surprising really.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 10, 2013)

jinjajoe said:


> I don't think there is a Magic technique to the albino Olives.... I think more accurately you are looking for the magic animal as most of them IMO are infertile or close to it.... Some kind of recessive infertility issue.... Not surprising really.



Are you sure it is directly related to albinism? Even normal olives are notoriously hard to get to ovulate especially down south. I've missed mine last two seasons despite countless matings and good condition and cycling.


----------



## congo_python (Jun 10, 2013)

My Male seems to be doing his job well... let's see what results from it thou.
Sorry crappy IPhone pics thou glass but I did not want to disturb them.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 10, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> Are you sure it is directly related to albinism? Even normal olives are notoriously hard to get to ovulate especially down south. I've missed mine last two seasons despite countless matings and good condition and cycling.



I think so..... Would be interesting to know how many are born from Het pairings which in my opinion goes a long way to proving this ??? But I admit it is only a theory.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 10, 2013)

jinjajoe said:


> I think so..... Would be interesting to know how many are born from Het pairings which in my opinion goes a long way to proving this ??? But I admit it is only a theory.



My theory, and once again only a theory, but albino's are likely power fed and may be carrying a little extra weight when bred which is understandable. From what I can gather most people who regularly breed olives keep there stock relatively lean. Maybe people aren't putting in as much time with the Hets hence they're leaner and do a bit better?


----------



## Shaggz (Jun 11, 2013)

My ultimate goal has always been to own Olives and since I first saw the Albinos it has made me drool lol. Unfortunately I can't see myself affording an Albino anytime soon but Hets are within a reasonable price range (as long as you are careful to get them from a breeder that actually owns Albinos). I think the only way I will achieve owning an Albino is to buy a pair of Hets and put in the research and work into breeding them.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 11, 2013)

I love all Olives, Albino's are just magical though, the one at SOFAR expo (Snake Ranch), was just awesome and I am just smitten with them, I would love to own one as just a pet someday.

I agree with pretty much most people above me. They are hard to breed, low fertility = higher price.
So personally I think $5k is reasonable.

I mean people sell mongrel dogs for over a thousand bucks now, why not pay $5k for a sexy snake?


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 11, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> My theory, and once again only a theory, but albino's are likely power fed and may be carrying a little extra weight when bred which is understandable. From what I can gather most people who regularly breed olives keep there stock relatively lean. Maybe people aren't putting in as much time with the Hets hence they're leaner and do a bit better?



I think there would be incidence of this yes...... & a point many people forget when looking at these recessive projects is the history of the animal that the founder animal was paired with ???? has this animal been paired at any stage with any siblings ???????????? if not then how do you know what recessive nasties it might have been hiding ???????????? which would of course appear when all the original hets are paired.

I have found the same with Albino Blueys in regard to low vigour & poor reproduction & have put a male over a line of Kimberley Blueys which has some captive history of in breeding with no ill effects with big strong viable litters. I have produced the resultant albinos & vigour seems to have been improved with final breeding results still a year away however.......... I believe that Albino Olives need to be crossed with 2 or 3 different lines of robust multi generation captive Olives in the same manner...... years of work....... not magic either...... just a step back to take many forward..... somebody may have done this ?????

& here is a pic that I never get tired of


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 11, 2013)

jinjajoe said:


> I think there would be incidence of this yes...... & a point many people forget when looking at these recessive projects is the history of the animal that the founder animal was paired with ???? has this animal been paired at any stage with any siblings ???????????? if not then how do you know what recessive nasties it might have been hiding ???????????? which would of course appear when all the original hets are paired.
> 
> I have found the same with Albino Blueys in regard to low vigour & poor reproduction & have put a male over a line of Kimberley Blueys which has some captive history of in breeding with no ill effects with big strong viable litters. I have produced the resultant albinos & vigour seems to have been improved with final breeding results still a year away however.......... I believe that Albino Olives need to be crossed with 2 or 3 different lines of robust multi generation captive Olives in the same manner...... years of work....... not magic either...... just a step back to take many forward..... somebody may have done this ?????
> 
> & here is a pic that I never get tired of


Very interesting thoughts, I hope someone has started this long process. I was unaware that large albino olives had a few bands on them. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## gozz (Jun 11, 2013)

they dont have bands its rushes of blood cells


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 11, 2013)

gozz said:


> they dont have bands its rushes of blood cells


Oh ok is that a similar reason to the pink belly that diamond pythons get?


----------



## Darwin (Jun 11, 2013)

jinjajoe said:


> I think there would be incidence of this yes...... & a point many people forget when looking at these recessive projects is the history of the animal that the founder animal was paired with ???? has this animal been paired at any stage with any siblings ???????????? if not then how do you know what recessive nasties it might have been hiding ???????????? which would of course appear when all the original hets are paired.
> 
> I have found the same with Albino Blueys in regard to low vigour & poor reproduction & have put a male over a line of Kimberley Blueys which has some captive history of in breeding with no ill effects with big strong viable litters. I have produced the resultant albinos & vigour seems to have been improved with final breeding results still a year away however.......... I believe that Albino Olives need to be crossed with 2 or 3 different lines of robust multi generation captive Olives in the same manner...... years of work....... not magic either...... just a step back to take many forward..... somebody may have done this ?????
> 
> & here is a pic that I never get tired of




That pic looks familiar......... Oh yeah, I think i fed her that chicken!!:lol: She is the reason I want one so badddd!!


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Aren't the bands just skin creases? Normal olives get them as well.


----------



## gozz (Jun 12, 2013)

yes i just didnt know how to explain it


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 12, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> Aren't the bands just skin creases? Normal olives get them as well.


Wouldn't a skin crease occur on the inside of the bends only? Do you have a picture of a normal olive with them please?


----------



## nintendont (Jun 20, 2013)

I was just reading up on axanthic coastals and was gobsmacked to see the asking price of $6000. I would definitely prefer an albino olive for $1000 less...at least they look noticeably different to their wild type.


----------



## saximus (Jun 20, 2013)

nintendont said:


> I was just reading up on axanthic coastals and was gobsmacked to see the asking price of $6000. I would definitely prefer an albino olive for $1000 less...at least they look noticeably different to their wild type.



It's the combination morphs that make axanthics desirable though


----------



## nintendont (Jun 20, 2013)

saximus said:


> It's the combination morphs that make axanthics desirable though


on this topic, I am curious to know what traits combined with other traits produce which sort of "morph"...is there a thread on that? and have any of these morphs even been done yet or is it just theories based on ball python results?


----------



## saximus (Jun 20, 2013)

nintendont said:


> on this topic, I am curious to know what traits combined with other traits produce which sort of "morph"...is there a thread on that? and have any of these morphs even been done yet or is it just theories based on ball python results?



The most obvious, and my personal favourite, is Snow (axanthic albino) which was proven this season by Precision Reptiles in Germany. I don't know any others off the top of my head though sorry. The possible combinations aren't really theories though just because they haven't bred yet. If you lose all of a particular colour like yellow in the axanthic then it will have the same effect regardless of species


----------



## nintendont (Jun 20, 2013)

I want to know what double hets for amelanism and hypermelanism would produce...


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 20, 2013)

nintendont said:


> I want to know what double hets for amelanism and hypermelanism would produce...



Very arrogant breeders...


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 20, 2013)

nintendont said:


> I want to know what double hets for amelanism and hypermelanism would produce...


 Normal albino's, unless the hypermelanism also increases the intensity of the other pigments.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 20, 2013)

Badsville said:


> Very arrogant breeders...



& keepers who have a problem respecting & acknowledging success.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 20, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> Normal albino's, unless the hypermelanism also increases the intensity of the other pigments.



extremely well explained


----------



## jjryan (Aug 17, 2013)

*I think 5000 is good*

I did read about the price was asking $45000 when the first one was sold so that is saying sumthing is it not. I think Albino Darwin Carpet Python started at around $8000. I was looking at buying a Albino Olive Python last yr with a asking price of $9500 so yes it think $5000 is good.


----------



## fishead (Aug 17, 2013)

At least with an albino olive you know exactly what you are getting for your money. The axanthic coastals on the other hand - some guy mates two grey looking coastals and surprise surprise breeds more grey looking coastals. I really hope they are indeed axanthic but is it just me that thinks that this proves nothing?


----------



## saximus (Aug 17, 2013)

fishead said:


> At least with an albino olive you know exactly what you are getting for your money. The axanthic coastals on the other hand - some guy mates two grey looking coastals and surprise surprise breeds more grey looking coastals. I really hope they are indeed axanthic but is it just me that thinks that this proves nothing?



Off topic but it's been proven recessive. The worrying thing is probably going to be knowing whether something is actual axanthic or just plain grey. That will likely come down to trustworthiness of the seller though


----------



## fishead (Aug 17, 2013)

exacto


----------



## turtle (Aug 21, 2013)

Axanthic is the key to making snow


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 22, 2013)

Ive bred albino olive x albino olive with 100% fertility in the clutch, so im not sure its a fertility thing.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 22, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> Ive bred albino olive x albino olive with 100% fertility in the clutch, so im not sure its a fertility thing.



Then you're very lucky and have a compatible pair.

I was having a discussion with Gavin Bedford quite a while ago now. He was telling me, he has much better success breeding albino x 100% het olives together, as albino x albino olives, tend to have infertility issues, where they will either have no fertile eggs or only a couple of fertile eggs in a clutch. He said, if someone is lucky enough to get a compatible pair of albino olives, then good on them.


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 22, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> Then you're very lucky and have a compatible pair.
> 
> I was having a discussion with Gavin Bedford quite a while ago now. He was telling me, he has much better success breeding albino x 100% het olives together, as albino x albino olives, tend to have infertility issues, where they will either have no fertile eggs or only a couple of fertile eggs in a clutch. He said, if someone is lucky enough to get a compatible pair of albino olives, then good on them.



Does it matter which is the het? I would believe that the het male would have more viable sperm than an albino male, but wanted to know everyone else's thoughts....


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 22, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> Does it matter which is the het? I would believe that the het male would have more viable sperm than an albino male, but wanted to know everyone else's thoughts....



This is how I understand it.


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 22, 2013)

Cool... Thought so but I'm not that clued in on genetics and their associated problems


----------



## No-two (Aug 22, 2013)

There has been plenty produced from male albino x normal female. I don't think it makes a difference its just a matter of getting a good compatible pair. Albino or het. I think you get weaker animals from albino x albinos but I don't really believe the fertility issues. If that was the case you'd still get fertility problems with albino x normal and if so, you don't hear about it.


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sounds like a good sales ploy to bump the price of 100% hets up.


----------



## Wilfred (Aug 22, 2013)

Worth every cent


----------

